# 90cm ADA cube garden - Andrew Yaros



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

And Here I go


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I've always wanted an invisible tank


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What kind of light fixture is that?


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

peter pan style planted tank, you just have to "believe" hehehe


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish I could get my water looking that clear. Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

This is what you call a 0 maintainance tank! I love it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Talk about super clear clarity!


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

you must be using a UV!


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> What kind of light fixture is that?


John,

Aqualight Pro. I have one over my 37G cube and I love it.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmm... you should have background plants, maybe a stronger midground? haha! :heh:

On other notes, really nice set up so far =)


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

there is all exept the most important...


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

here is the hardscape ive got planned


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

Jdinh04 said:


> What kind of light fixture is that?


jdinh- its a 24" aqualight pro. 150watt MH, 2x55/65w CF, sorry for tardy response.

hahhaa... so many comments on my lazy setup...i added one more bag of AS tonight, and planted the entire foreground with Lilaeopsis brasilensis.

more pics coming soon...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Very interesting hardscape placement! Not very common, and I'll be eagerly looking for updates!


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

deffently like to see were this is going and how it will turn out, think it could be really wild, good luck


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

good choice of setup I am using the same light over my 90P also. I highly recomend getting the ADA green HQI bulb for the fixture. It grows plants a whole lot better than the 10K bulb that comes with the light and it is also brighter.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Did this tank ever amount to anything? 

How do you like the Aqualight Pro? I find the MH fan to be too be a bit loud myself.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

That was an interesting use of the relatively crappy shaped rock that makes up most of what comes in when you order that stuff.


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

the tanks hardscape has actually been redone. after listening to Navarro politely put into words at a SFAS pre-meet in July what I had been thinking in my mind about the short comings of the scape, I just couldn't let it be. im hoping this tank will make an appearance with its current layout in a contest or two this year, so im hesitant to put it up for all to see, yet. 

the rock is actually granite from I-80 near Truckee, Ca. I hope to use the stone again someday, I just need to go back to the rubble pile with a larger car, and less miles to drive home to pick out a few more pieces to balance the layout.

and the light is nice, not too noisy for my taste.

thanks for the interest!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Someone please ban the above person (Pandasda) for spamming with porn. I hope my computer doesn't have viruses now.


----------

